# I Made 100k in 3 Months



## CIA Recruiter (Mar 11, 2021)

JFL I will be a millionaire when this run is over.


----------



## Pumanator (Mar 11, 2021)

In what you invested?


----------



## Terminator2009 (Mar 11, 2021)

crypto?


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 11, 2021)

Larp


----------



## CIA Recruiter (Mar 11, 2021)

Pumanator said:


> In what you invested?


My old companies stock, they had successful clinical trial results and that’s where you see that big spike on the chart


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 11, 2021)

Pumanator said:


> In what you invested?


Fast banana stock


----------



## CIA Recruiter (Mar 11, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Larp


I am also doing PE and my dick was measured at 7.5 inches this morning. All facts, just blessed over here dawg, sorry


----------



## Pumanator (Mar 11, 2021)

Are you working for bngo?
That curve looks odly similar to theirs.


----------



## tincelw (Mar 11, 2021)

same here
but i started with 800 and have 10k now


----------



## PYT (Mar 11, 2021)

Can someone out me in? I'm 15 I'd be happy with even 100 dollars a month


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Mar 11, 2021)

CIA Recruiter said:


> My old companies stock, they had successful clinical trial results and that’s where you see that big spike on the chart


is that legal lol


----------



## Pumanator (Mar 11, 2021)

This guy could let everyone on this forum be rich and afford all the surgery they needed if he just shared it. Jfl.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 11, 2021)

CIA Recruiter said:


> I am also doing PE and my dick was measured at 7.5 inches this morning. All facts, just blessed over here dawg, sorry


What's PE


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Mar 11, 2021)

tincelw said:


> same here
> but i started with 800 and have 10k now


i had slightly higher principal & essentially same returns

but you're probably more legit

I was at the right place at the right time with shitcoins & GME

Made one decent call based on sentiment for SPI which gave me almost 4x

Got in on ETH at 1k 

I'm so fucking lucky jfl


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

CIA Recruiter said:


> My old companies stock, they had successful clinical trial results and that’s where you see that big spike on the chart


Pharma.
Is great for stock investment.

When, one understands that field. And one can assess well, what trails in the pipelines can be a game changer.

Sadly I know jack shit, about chemestry, medicine, biology, and so on.


----------



## wagbox (Mar 13, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> Got in on ETH at 1k
> 
> I'm so fucking lucky jfl


Yeah bro that's really lucky share some luck for the rest of us.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Pharma.
> Is great for stock investment.
> 
> When, one understands that field. And one can assess well, what trails in the pipelines can be a game changer.
> ...


arent u investor yourself?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

Chico Chicowski said:


> arent u investor yourself?


Not really.
I speculate some times. With YOLO money.
And I have some limited crypto.

Being an investor only makes sense, when one has alot of own money to manage. Or get payed to manage other people money.

I have to say.
Being an investor, or company shares buying.
Pharma moggs; BUT one has to know about medicine, trails, and how that goes, and know about chemestry and shit. To be good in investing in that field. Which I sadly don't; since i kow jack shit about chemistry and so on.


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Mar 13, 2021)

PYT said:


> Can someone out me in? I'm 15 I'd be happy with even 100 dollars a month


Yeah same im 15 and want make some money but idk where to start.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Mar 13, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Yeah same im 15 and want make some money but idk where to start.


16 nd same but i don't wanna gamble in stocks


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 13, 2021)

insane tbh


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Mar 13, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> 16 nd same but i don't wanna gamble in stocks


youre not 16


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Mar 13, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> youre not 16


Then what age am i?


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Mar 13, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Then what age am i?


older than 16


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Mar 13, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> older than 16


Bruh cope


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Mar 13, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Bruh cope


this is not 16


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Mar 13, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Bruh cope


16 yo hairline?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Mar 13, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> 16 yo hairline?


been there had that since i was a baby


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Mar 13, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> been there had that since i was a baby


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Mar 13, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> _


Least' I'm not a negro


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Mar 13, 2021)

Use that money to Finance your surgeries


----------



## Madhate (Mar 13, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> 16 nd same but i don't wanna gamble in stocks


learn a skill, get a job
???? profit
after you make steady income invest part of it and go on with your life


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Mar 13, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Least' I'm not a negro


we're both black


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Mar 13, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> we're both black


IQ difference and my nose isn't the size of a bus


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Mar 13, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> m


you dont know how i look


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Mar 13, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> you dont know how i look


iq difference


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Mar 13, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> iq difference


im tyrone tho


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Mar 13, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> im tyrone tho


iq


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Mar 13, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> iq


you can cope with it but im the one getting pussy


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Mar 13, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> you can cope with it but im the one getting pussy


Shieeeeeet


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Mar 13, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Shieeeeeet


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Mar 13, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> _


Shieeeeeeet


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 13, 2021)

tincelw said:


> same here
> but i started with 800 and have 10k now


Good job bro, but be careful

Every moron can make money in a bullmarket (don't mean this to insult you), don't let it get to your head or you might lose a big part of it


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Mar 13, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> IQ difference and my nose isn't the size of a bus


----------

